# 824 Carb settings



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

I need the stock carb settings or the engine owners manual for my Toro 824 Snow blower. Searched online pretty hard and only came up with the drive systems manual. I've got the tecumseh 8hp, Unit model # 38080 

Can anyone help me, please? Pretty sure I have this unit finished once I set the carb. I moved all the settings around a month ago while trying to figure out the gas leaking out the carb issue. Turned out to be a bad needle seat (carb kit).


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Start with 1.5 turns out on the high speed jet on the bottom and 1 turn out of the low speed jet on the side.


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Shryp


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

I now have no spark. Anyone know the best way to disconnect the safety switches so I can rule them out?


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

Figured out how to work around the safties. Think my coil is shot. arhg


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I see these were made between 1979 and 1993. Do you know how old yours is? Could it be a points and condenser issue?


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea, went to check points but my feeler gauge is MIA so got the car warming up. Do the condensers go bad?


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

My points were a little tight. One of the magnets on the flywheel had come loose and shifted over against the other magnet. I'm thinking that is the problem. Going to try to glue it back in place.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, a loose magnet will do it. Make sure you get it back where it was. Hopefully you can still see the outline. Sounds like you got lucky and didn't catch it somewhere and shatter it.


----------



## Mxhalofan (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea, happy that it was right there. The magnet outline was really clear after wiping it down. I superglued it back on and set the points. Engine fired right up and seemed to run pretty good. Thanks alot for the help Shyrp


----------

